# My resignation



## EI 903 (Nov 1, 2015)

A good long while ago, Discussion hit a nadir. I know that’s hard to believe, like a long-worn story from a senile grandparent (@Hyperion), but it’s true. Null was so frustrated by it that there was serious talk of shutting down the Chris boards. They were locked for a short time. But instead of them being shut down, Null went ahead and promoted the whiny twat who reported the shit out of everything to the point that @Huntin' Slash still probably wakes up in a cold sweat thinking about the report queue. I know he’s just an AI from some old long-abandoned government project, but I still owe him a beer for handling all of those and dealing with my backseat moderation on a regular basis.

  I dealt with Discussion in a heavy-handed and snide way from the start. That’s where my reputation for locking a shitty thread with an attention seeking quip originated, and it was well deserved. It was something of a game, slash and burning shitposts and bad threads to try and save Discussion by abusing it. And it worked. I like to think I’ve calmed down since the bad days and done a better job of being a reasonable moderator since the crisis passed, but that’s for all of you who have any interest in the mods of a site about speds on the internet to decide. Discussion is better than when I showed up, though, and I think the site as a whole has been improved (however marginally) by my presence. I take pride in that and sincerely hope it continues.

  Recently, however, site drama has been increasing in intensity and in nastiness. People’s personal lives are being laid bare over petty vendettas, users are being demonized for leaving and starting small clubhouse sites of their own, and some of our longest-tenured members are being driven away by repeated cycles of stress and bullshit that are entirely uncalled for. For the most part it’s had little to do with their own actions and has been driven by poor decision-making and immaturity from the top down. Leadership that has open contempt for the userbase and sees them as nothing but irritants and replaceable numbers on a bar graph isn’t leadership at all. It’s a kid fucking with an ant farm for his own amusement. And that’s made me damn tired. I’ve never viewed the people who use this site that way, and you all deserve better than that.

  I’m done.

  Being a moderator of this site has given me a wonderful sense of usefulness and has given me something to keep me busy during a lot of dark personal times. I wouldn’t trade any of it for the world- even all the slep alts and Dynastia shitposts. Hell, especially them- crazy shit like that makes for memorable experiences. I like projects, and doing my best to make this place better for a lot of people who I like has always seemed like a worthwhile one. When that isn’t shared by leadership, though, it’s a fulfillment that wears thin over time. The recent drama has been the last straw for me and mod actions the past couple of days have felt like a chore. And if you’re not getting anything out of a volunteer job, it’s time to walk away.

  Thank you to Null for giving me the opportunity to involve myself so much in this community. I’m not going to hide that I don’t think you’re the right person to run this place and that you’ve created a steadily more toxic environment over the past several months. But you’ve made good decisions, too, and you’ve never wronged me on a personal level. I hope that you don’t take this as a personal attack as it isn’t meant that way. I hope we can move ahead with the mutual respect we’ve had for each other in the past. But I’m tired of working for you. I’ll stick around as a user if you’ll have me, but I don’t want to be a tool for your line graphs to move. I want to contribute to places that abhor inside drama, not foster it. I just don’t think you’re mature enough to run this place anymore. That’s just how I see it. If you’re ever in my area, I’m more than willing to grab a drink with you. There have been a lot more fun times than bad ones.

  Thanks to all the moderators before me who set good examples (brook, @Surtur, compy, and the rest), and to @champthom for creating this fascinating, bizarre place. You all deserve every good thing that’s ever been said about you here. Thanks to everyone who commented on my profile with encouragement and good wishes both times I was promoted. Thanks to all of you beautiful people who report genuinely bad posts and don’t respond to the damn things. Thank you to every user who has contributed to the good and fun parts of this site- and there are a lot of those.

  Here’s to having fun with new and old friends on the internet- the only reason to be on a site like this. Cheers.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 1, 2015)

I won.

Who's next?


----------



## CatParty (Nov 1, 2015)

I can be mod


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Nov 1, 2015)

cat said:


> I can be mod


That would be a good option.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## HG 400 (Nov 1, 2015)

cat said:


> I can be mod



I heard they're overstaffed.


----------



## ON 190 (Nov 1, 2015)

cat said:


> I can be mod


Last time you were a mod 200 people died.

And to @Hellblazer...


----------



## Clown Doll (Nov 1, 2015)

Jesus no, not you!.


----------



## Sczylak Madgar (Nov 1, 2015)

Well, this is a tragic loss of a cool guy and great admin. His cleaning up of shit shall be missed.

Oh well. It can't be helped. Everything has its time, and everything dies.

Now, who else wants to bet who shall be next to resign &/or be demoted? My money's on Melchett.


----------



## chimpburgers (Nov 1, 2015)

Oh fuck. I really respected you as a mod and you were always diligent at trying to keep order around here. I wish you the best of luck with your endeavors.


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 1, 2015)

He Sets Me On Fire is gonna have to handle the Chris boards alone for a while, poor guy.


----------



## Picklepower (Nov 1, 2015)

Someone needs to make a youtube tribute montage of all of Hellblazers major posts, and profile pics, and play the Green Day song "Time of your life" in the background.


----------



## AP 297 (Nov 1, 2015)

@Hellblazer , you were my favorite mod you worked harder and more diligently than anyone. Damn


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 1, 2015)

Good luck.


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Nov 1, 2015)

@Hellblazer  It's been an honor to serve with you.


----------



## José Mourinho (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks for everything, @Hellblazer


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks you @Hellblazer


----------



## Lurker (Nov 1, 2015)

Semper fi, @Hellblazer .


----------



## Iamthatis (Nov 1, 2015)

You can never have to many hats, shoes, or gloves.  Best of luck.


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 1, 2015)

As much as I like you as a mod, fellow member, and person; an despite you saying you'll stay, this does feel like an "I'm leaving" post.
Mod or not, friend or foe, I must post this video to all the "I'm leaving" posts as best I can.
I say this with a heavy heart @Hellblazer , not like all the other times.




You'll always be *sniff* MY Felicia.


----------



## ON 190 (Nov 1, 2015)

One more bird for the road...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 1, 2015)

You were a very good mod Hellblazer, I salute you.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Nov 1, 2015)

Semper Fidelis to all are armed John Constantine

Seriously, though, you were a damn good moderator.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Nov 1, 2015)

Very well, Hellblazer. You did a good job and I personally thank you for that. 

Good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 1, 2015)

KatsuKitty said:


> Very well, Hellblazer. You did a good job and I personally thank you for that.
> 
> Good luck in your future endeavors.


Are you going to resign next?


----------



## BT 075 (Nov 1, 2015)

You're a chill dude on the site and off the site, and I hope you'll continue to be a chill dude on this site a little longer. It really sucks balls to see drama that should never have been discussed in public run good people off the site, or out of positions they rocked at doing. Surely losing excellent staff members over some people acting like children doesn't help the site's graphs?

I just want people to be chill and not get caught up in petty nonsense all the damn time. All this drama is so juvenile and pointless, and handled so badly. Too much transparancy doesn't help the site at all, some things should be hidden and kept to yourselves.

@Hellblazer tonight I'll drink a beer in your honor, and another one for Glaive. And a third, for Null's soul.


----------



## JU 199 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> A good long while ago, Discussion hit a nadir. I know that’s hard to believe, like a long-worn story from a senile grandparent (@Hyperion), but it’s true. Null was so frustrated by it that there was serious talk of shutting down the Chris boards. They were locked for a short time. But instead of them being shut down, Null went ahead and promoted the whiny twat who reported the shit out of everything to the point that @Huntin' Slash still probably wakes up in a cold sweat thinking about the report queue. I know he’s just an AI from some old long-abandoned government project, but I still owe him a beer for handling all of those and dealing with my backseat moderation on a regular basis.
> 
> I dealt with Discussion in a heavy-handed and snide way from the start. That’s where my reputation for locking a shitty thread with an attention seeking quip originated, and it was well deserved. It was something of a game, slash and burning shitposts and bad threads to try and save Discussion by abusing it. And it worked. I like to think I’ve calmed down since the bad days and done a better job of being a reasonable moderator since the crisis passed, but that’s for all of you who have any interest in the mods of a site about speds on the internet to decide. Discussion is better than when I showed up, though, and I think the site as a whole has been improved (however marginally) by my presence. I take pride in that and sincerely hope it continues.
> 
> ...





 

You were a good mod hellblazer and you will be missed.

_Drink on, you glorious bastard._


----------



## Pandas Galore (Nov 1, 2015)

Good bye hellblazer. You're one of the people I truly enjoyed every time you were in chat.


----------



## Null (Nov 1, 2015)

The community is a sum of its parts. Regardless of your opinion of me, the people around you haven't changed. Openly and loudly throwing in the towel despite constant thanks from all stretches of the community would indicate you care more about proving a point than you do about looking after your friends.

仕方が無い

Peace and love, mate.


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 1, 2015)

Null said:


> The community is a sum of its parts. Regardless of your opinion of me, the people around you haven't changed. Openly and loudly throwing in the towel despite constant thanks from all stretches of the community would indicate you care more about proving a point than you do about looking after your friends.
> 
> 仕方が無い
> 
> Peace and love, mate.



Thanks for keeping your disagreement with my actions light and quick, and not looking for a fight. Meant what I said about that drink if you're ever back in the US and around these parts. It's been a pleasure working for the community, and I'm grateful for having been given the opportunity.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Nov 1, 2015)

Thank you for your hard work buddy, you were the mod I always thought got the idea of moderation down perfectly. You helped me quite a bit when I first started as a supervisor and I appreciate it. Have a drink on me.


----------



## Derbydollar (Nov 1, 2015)

You were cool as _Hell_ though!
Hopefully we'll still see you hanging around the forums


----------



## Red (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks for all the good work you've put into slapping these boards into shape. You've been firm with shitposts and attention whores yet you were always kind and engaging in the community. It's very sad to see you go, but after all this I can see why. I probably would have done the same in your shoes. 

Semper fi, Hellblazer. I didn't get a chance to know you well but I always thought highly if you. Good luck out there.


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Nov 1, 2015)

"*Everything has its time and everything dies."*

Fitting. Gonna miss you cleaning Dynastia's shit up.


----------



## Red_Rager (Nov 1, 2015)

Thank you for your good work @Hellblazer. You were a reasonable mod, I hope you'll stick around.

On another note, @cat for mod


----------



## ON 190 (Nov 1, 2015)

Red_Rager said:


> On another note, @cat for mod


Do you remember the War of 1812? _That happened because @cat was a mod.
_
Do you want that blood on our hands again?


----------



## LM 697 (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## KatsuKitty (Nov 1, 2015)

yawning sneasel said:


> Are you going to resign next?



I have no plans to resign.


----------



## YI 457 (Nov 1, 2015)

Fuck . Ty.

EDIT:


----------



## ULTIMATEPRIMETIME (Nov 1, 2015)

man we're really meeting the drama quota this year. i wish you luck @Hellblazer, sorry to hear you go. 

i think we're seeing the end of an old era for kiwifarms and the birth of a new one, guys. things will continue to change.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Nov 1, 2015)

Now is the time to make Len Shaner a mod.


----------



## John Titor (Nov 1, 2015)

That's too bad. I thought you did a bang up job.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 1, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> Here’s to having fun with new and old friends on the internet- the only reason to be on a site like this. Cheers.



Well, shit.


----------



## exball (Nov 1, 2015)

Make Melchett admin again.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Nov 1, 2015)

Dammit boy, I was hoping to see your name in red soon. But I understand and agree with a lot of what you've said. Semper fidelis dude


----------



## MrTroll (Nov 1, 2015)

As a funny gag to fuck with Null, every other mod should resign now too, all at the same time.


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Nov 1, 2015)

... Wait.

... This is a joke, right?


----------



## lolwut (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks for all your hard work, @Hellblazer. Here's hoping you stick around for a long time to come. Maybe you can enjoy this place more now that you don't have to clean up after the rest of us?


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 1, 2015)

Best wishes going forward- as many have said you were one of the best respected members of staff and your effect on this forum was (and is) both positive and considerable.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 1, 2015)

This is sudden and unexpected. I hope you still stick around.


----------



## DNJACK (Nov 1, 2015)

I didn't like you as a mod, but I salute your decision to step down. It's really for the best of everyone.

I hope we'll still see you around.


----------



## DuskEngine (Nov 1, 2015)

You were my favourite mod and you seem like a pretty chill guy overall. Hope you stick around.


----------



## The Man With No Name (Nov 1, 2015)

RIP Hellblazer


----------



## cans.wav (Nov 1, 2015)

IMMA MISS YOU TIL I DIE DAWG, I KNOW YOU WHOOPED THEIR ASS DOE- Ghost, hey @Null can I have a shot?

In all seriousness, you were a valued member of the staff team and the community as a whole. Gonna miss you.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Nov 1, 2015)

@Hellblazer, clean this shit up.

Wait...fuck.


----------



## Falcon Lord (Nov 1, 2015)

Well, this sucks. However, I can't say I'm particularly surprised that a site about e-drama has a lot of drama of itself behind the scenes.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Nov 1, 2015)

Well, fuck.
Thanks for everything, @Hellblazer.
See you at the crossroads.


----------



## Evilboshe (Nov 1, 2015)

This is sad.  I like and respect you a lot.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Nov 1, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> A good long while ago, Discussion hit a nadir. I know that’s hard to believe, like a long-worn story from a senile grandparent (@Hyperion), but it’s true. Null was so frustrated by it that there was serious talk of shutting down the Chris boards. They were locked for a short time. But instead of them being shut down, Null went ahead and promoted the whiny twat who reported the shit out of everything to the point that @Huntin' Slash still probably wakes up in a cold sweat thinking about the report queue. I know he’s just an AI from some old long-abandoned government project, but I still owe him a beer for handling all of those and dealing with my backseat moderation on a regular basis.
> 
> I dealt with Discussion in a heavy-handed and snide way from the start. That’s where my reputation for locking a shitty thread with an attention seeking quip originated, and it was well deserved. It was something of a game, slash and burning shitposts and bad threads to try and save Discussion by abusing it. And it worked. I like to think I’ve calmed down since the bad days and done a better job of being a reasonable moderator since the crisis passed, but that’s for all of you who have any interest in the mods of a site about speds on the internet to decide. Discussion is better than when I showed up, though, and I think the site as a whole has been improved (however marginally) by my presence. I take pride in that and sincerely hope it continues.
> 
> ...


Wha. . .no. . .


 
NO


 
_NOW_ WHO'S GOING TO CLEAN THIS SHIT UP HELLBLAZER

I'm glad you'll still be around, though. & we do have Compy, Surtur, HSMOF, & other great mods. But your moderation will still be sorely missed nonetheless. Cheers, buddy.



Null said:


> The community is a sum of its parts. Regardless of your opinion of me, the people around you haven't changed. Openly and loudly throwing in the towel despite constant thanks from all stretches of the community would indicate you care more about proving a point than you do about looking after your friends.
> 
> 仕方が無い
> 
> Peace and love, mate.





Hellblazer said:


> Thanks for keeping your disagreement with my actions light and quick, and not looking for a fight. Meant what I said about that drink if you're ever back in the US and around these parts. It's been a pleasure working for the community, and I'm grateful for having been given the opportunity.


----------



## Some JERK (Nov 1, 2015)

Welcome back to the cheap-seats, dude. 

here...


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 1, 2015)

@Hellblazer good, the Farms staff are widely known to be a joke and you are a perfect example

An admin should never be a babysitter


----------



## Lipitor (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 1, 2015)

Blazer is awesome, bless you. Discussion won't be the same without you, you were the hero it deserved


----------



## HypeBeast (Nov 1, 2015)

Stay based @Hellblazer. You're a cool guy and I like having you around here!


----------



## Red_Rager (Nov 1, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> @Hellblazer good, the Farms staff are widely known to be a joke and you are a perfect example
> 
> An admin should never be a babysitter


The mods are more like the orderlies to this asylum.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Nov 2, 2015)

You seemed like a good mod and good dude.


----------



## Whatisgoingon (Nov 2, 2015)

Well shit. Thanks for your time as a mod. You seem like a cool dude, and I hope you stick around. Semper Fi, dude. And crap, I just realized that the Jace Salute emoji is gone, everything is changing. I don't like change.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## *Asterisk* (Nov 2, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> @Hellblazer good, the Farms staff are widely known to be a joke and you are a perfect example
> 
> An admin should never be a babysitter


I nominate you for mod.

*Null mods this post just to rate it A-Log*


----------



## Ariel (Nov 2, 2015)

brooklynbailiff said:


>


You're a mythical god here.


----------



## RP 520 (Nov 2, 2015)

brooklynbailiff said:


>


You returned from the worlds longest cigarette break! So much stuff has happened that you'll probably go on another.


----------



## Doctor Professor Timon (Nov 2, 2015)

Good riddance to a bad mod. IGNORE ALL FORUM RESULTS!

(Not being serious, Hellblazer was one of the best I've seen.  Kept order very well and he's going to be dearly missed).


----------



## Null (Nov 2, 2015)

brooklynbailiff said:


>


Where the fuck have you been? I've got trannies jerking off to vore in this corner and a meth addicted ex admin in the other.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 2, 2015)

Null said:


> Where the fuck have you been? I've got trannies jerking off to vore in this corner and a meth addicted ex admin in the other.


Whos who


----------



## Ariel (Nov 2, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> Whos who


NO TAFFS!


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 2, 2015)

Ariel said:


> NO TAFFS!


I have an Australian accent though


----------



## Trickie (Nov 2, 2015)

It took me several hours to figure out how to make this. I'm sorry you won't be fighting off the shitpostman anymore, @Hellblazer but I'm glad you're staying at least.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Nov 2, 2015)

Well, shit. This came out of left field.

Thanks for your work, Hellblazer.

See you in space, cowboy.


----------



## rocket (Nov 2, 2015)

chris posts a new video the day after hellblazer resigns

there really is no hope for disco


----------



## Cthulu (Nov 2, 2015)

Semper Fi based Hellblazer


----------



## champthom (Nov 2, 2015)

You were a good staff member, Hellblazer. 

I salute you.


----------



## Stud2Stud (Nov 2, 2015)

God damnit. Hellblazer, you were an awesome mod, you will be missed.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 2, 2015)

You brought a heavy yet balanced hand to Disco, which is probably what it needed. 

Stay safe.


----------



## The Dude (Nov 6, 2015)

@Hellblazer thanks for all your hard work man. And welcome back to the land of scrubs and peons!


----------



## Zim (Nov 7, 2015)

One of us! One of us!

Seriously you'll be a hard mod to replace.


----------



## Herbert West (Nov 7, 2015)

Sounds like I joined at an unfortunate time.

You seem to have been quite the well-respected mod. I appreciate the work you've done, even if I hadn't been around to see it in action. Godspeed.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------

